# Holly



## FatBoy1985 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello, if @moderating can put this post in a spot where it should be categorized properly I’d be grateful. 

A few weeks ago I happened to do my wood scrounging and found a bunch of Holly after I identified it with some leftover growth with leaves. First load was just my pickup truck, then the next day was the truck and my trailer. All in rounds ranging from two fingers wide to what you see on the last photo. Some have been noodled in half as well! This is all raw wood. Nothing cut but I have split some in the intention of using this as firewood first but a double look at this being more as a wood working wood, I decided to stop splitting and wait. 



 



 

I put a poll here because I wish to know if this is worth saving for some of your turning projects and possibly waiting on my own. There’s more than enough here for such ideas but I’m not aware of the market yet but just needed to ask the crowd as a whole if it’s worth the wait and finding the equipment to prepare the wood for wood working? I plan to dry this wood out slow, recommended from a turner that this would be good to seal and then what? The advice would be valuable here and possibly rewarded ! Thank you!


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2019)

I moved this thread assuming it is Holly. @phinds if it is not please chime in. It is definitely worth hanging onto, Holly is great to work with. If you don't want to use it there are people here who would be more than happy to take it off your hands. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FatBoy1985 (Sep 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> I moved this thread assuming it is Holly. @phinds if it is not please chime in. It is definitely worth hanging onto, Holly is great to work with. If you don't want to use it there are people here who would be more than happy to take it off your hands. Tony


Thank you Tony, I’m new and looking to hold onto it until I can figure out how to get it best to be used. Some of this has burl in it but I’m needing to get a detector in there to make sure there aren’t any pieces of metal. No access to a kiln at the moment...


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2019)

FatBoy1985 said:


> Thank you Tony, I’m new and looking to hold onto it until I can figure out how to get it best to be used. Some of this has burl in it but I’m needing to get a detector in there to make sure there aren’t any pieces of metal. No access to a kiln at the moment...



With Holly, most people are looking for as white as possible. Works great for accents and contrast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok Holly is one of my favorite woods to turn. In my opinion it turns like butter. I make most of my finials out of it, as I can turn them as thin as I want. Also they are a great alternative to the more expensive blackwoods as they take dye really well. Now like most fruit woods they are prone to warping and I mean bad warping but more than worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## FatBoy1985 (Sep 15, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 171930 View attachment 171931 Ok Holly is one of my favorite woods to turn. In my opinion it turns like butter. I make most of my finials out of it, as I can turn them as thin as I want. Also they are a great alternative to the more expensive blackwoods as they take dye really well. Now like most fruit woods they are prone to warping and I mean bad warping but more than worth it.


Thank you and it’s heavy as can be right now. I’m not sure how much that changes when it is completely dried to a MC % fit for you guys? What would that mc be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2019)

FatBoy1985 said:


> Thank you and it’s heavy as can be right now. I’m not sure how much that changes when it is completely dried to a MC % fit for you guys? What would that mc be?


Probably 12% is lowest you will see where you are at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2019)

@Mike1950 can probably answer that better than anyone, he's up the road from you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably 12% is lowest you will see where you are at.



Dang, pretty quick for an

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> I moved this thread assuming it is Holly. @phinds if it is not please chime in. It is definitely worth hanging onto, Holly is great to work with. If you don't want to use it there are people here who would be more than happy to take it off your hands. Tony


Since the only identifying characteristics other than the color are those of the tree, not the wood, I'm no help but @Mr. Peet is likely to be. The color is certainly consistent with holly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> Since the only identifying characteristics other than the color are those of the tree, not the wood, I'm no help but @Mr. Peet is likely to be. The color is certainly consistent with holly.


It is holly bark and leaf..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dang, pretty quick for an


where is the ..!.. emoji -damn young whippersnappers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> It is holly bark and leaf..


and again- I do not think Native to washington. seem to grow alright on coast- I have 2 growing here-20 yrs- just big dense bush


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 15, 2019)

Just now walked out back and took this pic of the closest holly to the house. Just inside of my woods. Not real big but over 20 feet tall. There’s one just up the road probably 35 ft tall and I’m guessing about 20 to 25 inches at the base.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FatBoy1985 (Sep 15, 2019)

This is at my parents, the tree has grown incredibly slow. Not much taller than 15 feet or so but when I was younger, the tree trunks weren’t much bigger than the trunk on the far left rear around. These trees are likely reaching 50years, very much the bush variety.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 15, 2019)

Coming down with a bad case of holly envy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Coming down with a bad case of holly envy.


Yeah, that's how I felt about George Peppard when I watched Breakfast at Tiffany's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2019)

From what I hear, it's hard to keep it white during storage or drying, chunks like that will.get grey discoloration pretty quickly, but they might spalt nicely as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> From what I hear, it's hard to keep it white during storage or drying, chunks like that will.get grey discoloration pretty quickly, but they might spalt nicely as well...


Yep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2019)

I'd bet hybrid, American and English hollies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatBoy1985 (Sep 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> Yep.





barry richardson said:


> From what I hear, it's hard to keep it white during storage or drying, chunks like that will.get grey discoloration pretty quickly, but they might spalt nicely as well...


If you’re speaking of this blue grey tinge ? It’s begun on some on the outer end grains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2019)

FatBoy1985 said:


> If you’re speaking of this blue grey tinge ? It’s begun on some on the outer end grains.


Yes that sounds like it....


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'd bet hybrid, American and English hollies.


 so a damned Benedict Arnold...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

